# A manipulação dos modelos climáticos



## Mário Barros (6 Dez 2006 às 20:21)

Este site é muito porreiro fala da crise interna em que vive neste momento a climatologia e a manipulação e falsificação dos gráficos http://resistir.info/climatologia/falsificacao_da_historia_climatica.html#notas


----------



## Zoelae (6 Dez 2006 às 21:10)

Na net há opiniões para todos os gostos. Há montes de Trabalhos  com interpretações opostas sobre um dado tema. Há aqueles que dizem ser de grandes cientistas e são de alguém que se lembrou de brincar um pouco.

Nós é k temos a árdua tarefa de filtrar a informação.

Bem esse artigo está num site de política...


----------



## dj_alex (6 Dez 2006 às 21:13)

Eu continuo a dizer que é preciso ter muito cuidado com o que se lê na net...por isso gosto de ler os artigos originais para pode dar a minha interpretação...


----------



## kimcarvalho (6 Dez 2006 às 21:26)

Mário Barros disse:


> Este site é muito porreiro fala da crise interna em que vive neste momento a climatologia e a manipulação e falsificação dos gráficos http://resistir.info/climatologia/falsificacao_da_historia_climatica.html#notas



Mário é sempre necessário ter cuidado com artigos respaldados por ideais politicos!  

Vocês é que sabem, mas tal como dizem os colegas Zoelae e dj_alex é necessário filtrar sempre e vindo da net ainda pior!


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Dez 2006 às 21:35)

Claro não se pode acreditar em tudo que se lê essencialmente na net onde toda gente sabe que á montes de lixo


----------



## Seringador (7 Dez 2006 às 15:03)

Mário Barros disse:


> Claro não se pode acreditar em tudo que se lê essencialmente na net onde toda gente sabe que á montes de lixo



Pois mas vocês nem imagina o lixo que existe oficialmente    é sempre bom ler ambos os lado o oficial e o off record


----------

